# COMMERCIAL SALT PRICE PER EVENT PLUS SNOWPLOWING



## snowplowking (Jan 11, 2020)

I started bidding on larger commercial snowplowing contracts this year. I'll give an example, if I bid the snowplowing at $175.00 per event and with salt at my cost around $85.00 per ton I have been charging the customer around $265 - $285 per push regardless of the amount of material actually put down. I have factored in fuel, insurance, salt and of course time. I'm here in northeast Pennsylvania. Anyone do the same or different I'd like to know. Some contractors I work for a a sub do about the same thanks in the


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

snowplowking said:


> I started bidding on larger commercial snowplowing contracts this year. I'll give an example, if I bid the snowplowing at $175.00 per event and with salt at my cost around $85.00 per ton I have been charging the customer around $265 - $285 per push regardless of the amount of material actually put down. I have factored in fuel, insurance, salt and of course time. I'm here in northeast Pennsylvania. Anyone do the same or different I'd like to know. Some contractors I work for a a sub do about the same thanks in the


Your salt price will vary based on weather conditions. You should factor in square footage or acreage and use an average amount like 800 pounds per acre per application


----------



## snowplowking (Jan 11, 2020)

Thanks I might have to actually start measuring the lots to gage it better sometimes the eyeballs deceive you


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

snowplowking said:


> Thanks I might have to actually start measuring the lots to gage it better sometimes the eyeballs deceive you


That's the SWAG method...


----------



## CCSnow (Jan 25, 2016)

snowplowking said:


> Thanks I might have to actually start measuring the lots to gage it better sometimes the eyeballs deceive you


Google earth to measure lots works well and is free.


----------



## snowplowking (Jan 11, 2020)

I'll try that now I usually eye it but lately I'm think I might be selling myself short


----------



## snowplowking (Jan 11, 2020)

I tried Google earth works beautiful thank you. Question do I measure the entire area as a square or do a line by line in feet to get the starting point


----------



## snowplowking (Jan 11, 2020)

38,579 ft² is area and 845 ft perimeter


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

Thats 700# at a 800#/acre rate so multiple 700 by your pound price and you have your total


----------



## snowplowking (Jan 11, 2020)

It might be me but I'm not following you


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

snowplowking said:


> It might be me but I'm not following you


So if your per lb price is $ .50 it would be 350$
To salt the property.

39k ft parking lot would take aprox 700 lbs or about .018 lbs per sq ft.


----------



## snowplowking (Jan 11, 2020)

Great now I see I won't get 350 even with a national chain property but will give me better negotiation power. I better double check the dimensions again its tricky at first as you. May be aware of


----------



## mpriester (Oct 2, 2011)

snowplowking said:


> I started bidding on larger commercial snowplowing contracts this year. I'll give an example, if I bid the snowplowing at $175.00 per event and with salt at my cost around $85.00 per ton I have been charging the customer around $265 - $285 per push regardless of the amount of material actually put down. I have factored in fuel, insurance, salt and of course time. I'm here in northeast Pennsylvania. Anyone do the same or different I'd like to know. Some contractors I work for a a sub do about the same thanks in the


If you charge $175 per event to plow and than charge $85 to salt it which is what you pay for salt. Where is your profit for the salt or am i mis-understanding what you have typed?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

mpriester said:


> If you charge $175 per event to plow and than charge $85 to salt it which is what you pay for salt. Where is your profit for the salt or am i mis-understanding what you have typed?


That's kinda what I was wondering...


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

snowplowking said:


> Great now I see I won't get 350 even with a national chain property but will give me better negotiation power. I better double check the dimensions again its tricky at first as you. May be aware of


So what are you saying they are offering $350 to push and salt this property?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

You’ll salt Upteen times more than you’ll plow, we have a higher profit margin on salting than plowing.


----------



## snowplowking (Jan 11, 2020)

I can charge $350.00 to plow and salt this particular property. If anyone thinks thats not enough kindly let me know. I think its a competitive price? Problenm is that around my area there are lots of let say migratory workers that are stealing certain aspects of our business away. So, i need to make sure Im not crazy high


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

snowplowking said:


> I can charge $350.00 to plow and salt this particular property. If anyone thinks thats not enough kindly let me know. I think its a competitive price? Problenm is that around my area there are lots of let say migratory workers that are stealing certain aspects of our business away. So, i need to make sure Im not crazy high


Not seeing it and knowing the "difficulty factor," but $175 on a little less then acre seams a bit high just on the push side... Figure little less then 1/2 ton of salt so $40 your cost... I mean $350 doesn't sound horrible for it overall though...


----------



## snowplowking (Jan 11, 2020)

@Ajlawn1 are you thinking $275.00 for push and salt?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

snowplowking said:


> @Ajlawn1 are you thinking $275.00 for push and salt?


If it's an easy push take the $350... I thought this is what they're offering...?


----------



## snowplowking (Jan 11, 2020)

NO, it is easy but you had me worried I was too much long day sorry ty for the advice tho just didnt want someone else coming along like i mentioned and stealing the job i need the money. I may offer a 2 year bid


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

snowplowking said:


> NO, it is easy but you had me worried I was too much long day sorry ty for the advice tho just didnt want someone else coming along like i mentioned and stealing the job i need the money. I may offer a 2 year bid


You are not competing against the fly by night crowd unless you let yourself compete. Price yourself based on your service: your business model. If you are offering a quality service with proper equipment and insurance you won't meet or beat the guy with a beater and paying his help in cash. Then again the client won't like it much when the guys helper or a patron sues for a slip and fall and mr beater has no insurance....


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Kvston said:


> You are not competing against the fly by night crowd unless you let yourself compete. Price yourself based on your service: your business model. If you are offering a quality service with proper equipment and insurance you won't meet or beat the guy with a beater and paying his help in cash. Then again the client won't like it much when the guys helper or a patron sues for a slip and fall and mr beater has no insurance....


plenty of companies drive beaters and have plenty of insurance. then again, according to @Ice-sage insurance is a scam and we're all hacks FOR buying it...


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

BossPlow2010 said:


> plenty of companies drive beaters and have plenty of insurance. then again, according to @Ice-sage insurance is a scam and we're all hacks FOR buying it...


Did you heed his warning and get off his land?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Did you heed his warning and get off his land?


----------

